# A question



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone! As you know I am expecting a new baby in a couple months and I am trying to set up the best cage situation I can, I was wondering if yu could all share with me the cage you have your pet pigeons in and make recommendations for me. I am leaning towards a parrot type cage with flat top, thicker bars (I have cats)...any pics would be appreciated also...and I guess I will even go out on a limb (no pun intended ) and see if anyone happens to live in my area with a suitable cage for sale...?
Thanks a million!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Roxy, if you go to a Petco or the like, they have a selection of collapsable
dog cages that I like for the birds. These cages have two and three doors
w/a slide out tray in the bottom and are plenty roomy for the birds. They
also come w/a divider which can come in pretty handy as well. If you click
on the link by my name to Webshot photos, go to the folder titled Lance & Hennie, you will see one such cage. They also come in a black finish.
Compare the functionality and price to the bird cages.

fp


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

When I first was looking for a home for Sophie, I thought most bird enclosures weren't right, since they tend to be taller rather than wider. Someone suggested rabbit hutches or small animal enclosures, or dog kennel type items, but that are cat and escape proof! I don't know how to go back and find past posts here, but maybe if you do a search of my name, you can see the type of home we eventually settled on for Sophie. It's very spacious, on wheels so she can move to different places, and the slide-out tray makes all the difference in the world for cleaning. 

Hope this helps.

Bill B.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Rabbit/small animal cages work for me the best. They are less expensive than parrot cages (a large one 37/115/18) costs only about 47$). They are easy to clean and give them plenty of room to stretch and walk around.
Pigeons need more of a longer and wider cage rather than a tall one as they don't fly in the cage and they don't climb either like parrots do.
The one in the pic is extra large (40/18/20) costs about 60$. Can be found in any pet store.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Roxy,

I agree with the others that some of the conventional parrot-type cages are not best suited to house a pet pigeon. I looked at loads of these cages for the one pigeon I had at the time and just wasn't happy with the 'living space' these provided. Not only that, but the price of these cages were horrendously over-priced .

I bought a rabbit run (£55) and modified it to suit my pigeon. I needed to add mesh wire to the back. Both ends of the cage are removable for ease of cleaning and for allowing my pigeon controlled entry and exit. When my second pigeon came along, I purchased the exact same cage which can be joined to the original to make one long cage. I have also found that the pigeons (well Jax does!) like cat scatching posts/platforms, and cosy cat beds for nesting in/hanging around in. 

I put in some cheap hard-board for flooring and also stuck cheap floor tiles onto this for really easy cleaning with a damp wipe or cloth. Unfortunately both my pigeons are used to freedom and don't like to be caged. Living in a house with 3 cats means that my pigeons have free living space in my locked bedroom. They will go to their cages but only to eat and drink. I place their food bowls into a cat litter tray which greatly eliminates seed scatter.

Here is one of the cages I have, with the other just to the left of the picture. Jax is currently nesting in the cat platform house which has been removed from the cage at present.

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Rooster6923/DSCF0255.jpg

Here is one of Jax nesting in the cat bed (posted in an earlier thread).

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa56/Rooster6923/DSCF0224.jpg

Lindi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Roxy!
I would agree with fp and Reti about dog crates or small animal cages as opposed to parrot or large bird cages. Except for 2 things...

I find the wire grate and slide-out bottom trays of birdcages much easier to clean and also more sanitary for the birds. Even with daily cleaning, a solid bottom crate exposes the birds to their droppings constantly. With more than one bird, the droppings do build up fast. But if you change the liner at least once a day, this should be ok.

Also you mention having cats. Most dog crates have wide spacing between the bars, which would allow kitty's paws to fit right through. Parrot cage bars are generally spaced 1" apart or less which is better protection from cats. (That being said, I would still not allow kitty in the same room as birdie without your close supervision)

When I had just one pair of pigeons in my house, I used this cage for them. I put the food/water/grit cups near the floor, nailed a piece of yardstick over the round wooden perch (pigeons like flat perches) and also added a higher shelf-like perch nearer the top giving them 3 levels to perch. 

It was pretty inexpensive and easy to put together. It gave them just enough space but I did let them out every day for at least a couple of hours to stretch. (If you don't have that option I would go with a bigger cage.)

Oh, one other thing worth mentioning - the higher off the ground you can place your pigeon's cage, the better. If the cage you buy does not come with a stand, consider placing it on top of a table or tall dresser. The floor is too low and may cause stress.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I thank you all for your input. I am worried about my cats...hopefully they will get it somewhere down the line that this bird is part of our household....I have had birds and cats in the past that were semi-harmonious, and witnessed it at friends homes, but I would never take any chances and trust them alone together.
I love the cat bed idea, that is one cuddly looking bird! I am going to for sure get a couple of those. I was told tonight that I could hand feed if I want, I think I want! From what I hear they don't stay babies very long and it would be great for bonding.
I really do appreciate your help, I am new to this type of bird and want to do the right thing. I am collecting names already! Any ideas?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought I would share the cage I found on craigslist, $50, I think it's pretty good!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That type of rabbit hutch does make a nice pigeon enclosure. You need to add some perches and perhaps a piece of concrete paver or a brick for the bird(s) to stand on to aid in keeping the nails nicely trimmed.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL I was reading this and about to post about checking Craigslist. I have found SO many cages for cheap prices on CL, it's amazing what people practically give away when they no longer need it. One of my best finds was a six-foot-tall, four-layered set of cages on wheels for my rescue rats. And it was free to boot!  I always wash them with a bleach solution of course, since I have no idea what kind of animal (or what kind of diseases it may have had) was in it. Good job on your find!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...anyone's local internet 'Freecycle' also...for obtaining used smaller or other Cages in one's home area region...


Any Cages or encloses which will be outdoors should have 1/4 inch schedule Wire Screen...so Mice or Snakes can not get in...



Phil
l v


----------

